# Favorite Cohiba for aging



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Hey everyone, I want to get some opinions on what Cohibas are good for aging. I have only had the BHK 54 and 56, both very good, but kinda high in the price. My next order I would like to order a box or 2 of Cohibas and looking for some recommendations. I plan on stashing them away for at least 5 years, but ideally 10 or more. Does anyone make samplers for Cohibas?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

If I were going to do that I think I'd consider putting a box of Lanceros or Coronas Especiales back, though as much as anything else that's because HSA's current trend of discontinuing narrower RG's may promise the prospect of those being rarities in 5 or 10 years. Can't go wrong with CoRo's, though. And, I'm rather fond of Siglo IV's, though I'd be a little more likely to put HUp Mag 46's back for 2/3rds the price in the same vitola and generally rated as good or better.

As for samplers, I'm sure they're out there, but not sure that'll save anything over buying singles (where available). You can also find a lot of Cohibas available in 3 to 5 cigar patecas, BTW.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN (Aug 9, 2014)

Siglo VI.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The entire marca with the exception of the Maduro is great.
for me it is Espy and Coro....with some sig IV.
I think the early yrs of the Behike, but recent yrs have been a let down


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

The Classic line rather than the Siglo line would be my choice. Particularly Coros and Esplendidos, as Al mentioned. Also, if you are willing to sip a cigar, the CoLas are magical with age.


----------

